# ditch witch 6510 trencher



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

OK I think I found a good deal on a trencher. I cant find online how much it weighs. Its a ditch witch 6510 trencher with the 610a hoe attachment. 

Anyone here know?


----------

